
Chrome gmail delays on Linux fixed by running Firefox? - eisvogel
My gmail was freezing up with dismissed ads and other functionality in Chrome running on Ubuntu Linux.  I switched to Firefox, and now it works great.  Clearly there is support in Chrome for gmail that is affecting performance on Linux.  As anyone had a similar experience?
======
eisvogel
Mine is paid as well, but still hangs in Chrome on Ubuntu. i should look into
bug reporting with Google ...

------
verdverm
Nope, but then I use paid Gmail. Just got the scheduled send today!

